# Needing advice on exposure....



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

My ex and her AP are now living with each other but I am pissed at how easily him and her got off with it. As everyone here knows they met at work and pursued an affair together and the damage it did to our 2 boys....I want to expose the crap out of them because they are both living in secret still (I wonder why seeing I have not seen her for 9 months). I know her immediate supervisor enabled her affair. I posted both the POS and my ex on cheaterville but want to get them (and her supervisor) in trouble at work for allowing this crap to go on in the workplace. I searched emails online and cannot find any. I found his family members online but no email addresses ....here does one track down email addresses or other ways to expose the POS and my ex.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

my suggestion, don't get yourself involved in this personally. Better pay someone to initiate some sort of retribution or a GOOD friend!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you exposed them to family and friends.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Have you exposed them to family and friends.


Yes to both for my ex BUT not for him and he is a f...in smart ass who thinks he is ahead of the game.....he is actually a POS with no regard for families - he has kids all over the place with other women and has a go nowhere job....


----------



## Summer4744 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bigtone. If it is revenge you are after you should start banging 20 year olds and post it to Facebook. There seems to be diminishing returns when it comes to exposure. Exposing to friends and family can be devastating to her but after that it won't do as much for you.

By going to extreme measures to inflict pain you signal to you Ex that she still is in your life. But if you ignore her and move on, she will feel it.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

bigtone128 said:


> My ex and her AP are now living with each other but I am pissed at how easily him and her got off with it. As everyone here knows they met at work and pursued an affair together and the damage it did to our 2 boys....I want to expose the crap out of them because they are both living in secret still (I wonder why seeing I have not seen her for 9 months). I know her immediate supervisor enabled her affair. I posted both the POS and my ex on cheaterville but want to get them (and her supervisor) in trouble at work for allowing this crap to go on in the workplace. I searched emails online and cannot find any. I found his family members online but no email addresses ....here does one track down email addresses or other ways to expose the POS and my ex.


Did you include the supervisors help on cheaterville? Send the info to his boss via the annonymous email feature at cheaterville.

Do you have their phone numbers? Try spokeo.com.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

What, exactly, have they "gotten away" with? Two worthless cheaters found each other. Better for two people to be miserable than four. They will see to each others' destruction and they don't need your help. You've got the high ground. Dig in and hold it. Your kids need a parent with his head firmly screwed on. If you want revenge, learn from this experience, emerge a better, smarter, stronger person and live a happy life. Two or three years from now (if not sooner) you will be on your knees giving thanks that their drama is their's and not your's. Evil people and evil decisions have a way of correcting themselves.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> What, exactly, have they "gotten away" with? Two worthless cheaters found each other. Better for two people to be miserable than four. They will see to each others' destruction and they don't need your help. You've got the high ground. Dig in and hold it. Your kids need a parent with his head firmly screwed on. If you want revenge, learn from this experience, emerge a better, smarter, stronger person and live a happy life. Two or three years from now (if not sooner) you will be on your knees giving thanks that their drama is their's and not your's. Evil people and evil decisions have a way of correcting themselves.


You see! This is why I come to this site so regularly...to get feedback like this and support like this. It really gets my head thinking straight...I don't know why I get so off kilter so easily.
Thank you unbelievable!


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

chapparal said:


> Did you include the supervisors help on cheaterville? Send the info to his boss via the annonymous email feature at cheaterville.
> 
> Do you have their phone numbers? Try spokeo.com.


thanks again for the advice.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Summer4744 said:


> Bigtone. If it is revenge you are after you should start banging 20 year olds and post it to Facebook. There seems to be diminishing returns when it comes to exposure. Exposing to friends and family can be devastating to her but after that it won't do as much for you.
> 
> By going to extreme measures to inflict pain you signal to you Ex that she still is in your life. But if you ignore her and move on, she will feel it.


Once again ...thanks for your advice..


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

If they work in the same company, write to their HR department exposing the affair and explain that you are reviewing all your options, including legal ones. 
If you have a lawyer first talk to him.


----------

